# Handmade Watercolor Paper



## ecofocus (Apr 29, 2016)

How many of you have used or use handmade watercolor papers??
We manufacture 100% cotton rag watercolor papers.


----------



## ecofocus (Apr 29, 2016)

100 gsm to 1200 gsm with deckle edges. Size - Post card to 100 cm x 140 cm


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Since I toss about 75% of my watercolors, that would be a pretty lousy investment for me.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I know this is going to lead to a store link so I'm closing this thread.


----------

